# Aquarium Clubs and Societies



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I was reading a copy of Aquarium Fish International, one of four magazines published by FishChannel.com. In the back they had a place where aquarium clubs and societies can advertise for free. There is a short description of each club in the magazine, but I thought I would share the names and websites (or contact info) of each club. I typed each of these in by hand so there may be a mistake here and there. Just let me know and I will edit it.

*United States - National*
American Cichlid Association
www.cichlid.org

Aquatic Gardeners Association
www.aquatic-gardeners.org

Goldfish Society of America
www.goldfishsociety.org

American Livebearers Association
www.livebearers.org

Marine Aquarium Council
www.aquariumcouncil.org

The Feeder Guppy Rescue League
www.groups.yahoo.com/group/feederguppy

*United States - Regional*
New England Aquatic Plant Society
www.ne-aquaticplants.com

*Arkansas*
Northwest Arkansas Aquarium Society
www.nwaas.com

*California*
Coast Club
www.coastfishclub.com

Pacific Coast Cichlid Association
www.cichlidworld.com

San Diego Tropical Fish Society
(619) 267-2236

California Betta Society
www.cbsbettas.org

LA Fish Fanatics
[email protected]

Sacramento Aquarium Society
www.sacramentoaquariumsociety.org

Silicon Valley Aquarium Society
www.svas.info

Southern California Marine Aquarium Society
[email protected]

*Colorado*
Northern Colorado Fish Rescue
www.sitekreator.com/NorthernColoradoFishRescue/index.html

The Colorado Aquarium Society
www.coloradoaquarium.org

Sourthern Colorado Marine Aquarist Society
www.thescmas.com

*Connecticut*
Connecticut Area Reef Society
www.ctars.org

Connecticut Betta Club
[email protected]

Greater Hartford Aquarium Society
www.ghasct.org

Norwalk Aquarium Society
(866) 219-4NAS

The New England Cichlid Association
www.necichlids.com

*Delaware*
The Delaware Reef Club
(610) 499-7530

*District of Columbia*
The Potomac Valley Aquarium Society
www.pvas.com

*Florida*
Tampa Bay Aquarium Society
www.TBAS1.com

Tampa Bay Reef Club
www.tampabayreefclub.org

The Gold Coast Aquarium Society of South Florida
www.goldcoastaquarium.org

*Georgia*
The Atlanta Reef Club
www.atlantareefclub.org

Georgia Betta Breeders Association
www.georgiabettabreeders.com

*Illinois*
Chicagoland Marine Aquarium Society
www.cmas.net

The Chicago Killifish Association
www.chika.aka.org

The Greater Chicago Cichlid Association
www.gcca.net

Rockford Reefers
www.rockfordreefers.org

*Indiana*
Circle City Aquarium Club
[email protected]

Michiana Aquarium Society
www.michianaaquariumsociety.org

Indy Cichlid Club
www.indycichlidclub.com

*Iowa*
Eastern Iowa Aquarium Association
www.finflap.com

Greater Iowa Reef Society
www.iowareefs.org

*Kansas*
The Heart of America - Aquarium Society
www.kcfishclub.org

*Kentucky*
Louis Marine Aquarium Society
www.lmas.org

*Louisiana*
The Southeast Louisiana Aquarium Society
www.selas.us

*Maryland*
Capital Cichlid Association
www.capitalcichlids.org

Chesapeake Guppy Club
www.chesapeakeguppyclub.org

*Massachusetts*
Boston Reefers Society
www.bostonreefers.org

Worcester Aquarium Society
www.petsforum.com/was

Boston Aquarium Society
www.bostonaquariumsociety.org

New England Fancy Guppy Association
www.newenglandguppies.org

The Angelfish Society
www.theangelfishsociety.org

*Michigan*
Marinelife Aquarium Society of Michigan
www.masm.org

Grand Rapids Marine Aquarium Society
www.grmas.org

Grand Valley Aquarium Club
www.grandvalleyaquariumclub.org

Michigan Aquatic Plant Group
www.miapg.com

Upper Peninsula of Michigan Marine Aquarium Society
www.upmmas.com

*Minnesota*
The Minnesota Aquarium Society
www.aquarium.mn

Northern Minnesota Reef Club
www.frozenocean.org

Twin Cities Marine Aquarium Society
www.tcmas.org

*Missouri*
Missouri Aquarium Society, Inc.
www.missouriaquariumsociety.com

*New Hampshire*
The New Hampshire Aquarium Society
www.nhaquariumsociety.com

*New Jersey*
Jersey Shore A.S.
www.jerseyshoreas.org

South Jersey Tropical Fish Association
[email protected]

New Jersey Reefers Club
www.njreefers.org

North Jersey Aquarium Society
www.njas.net

*New York*
Brooklyn Aquarium Society
www.brooklynaquariumsociety.com

Greater City Aquarium Society
www.greatercity.com

International Betta Congress
www.ibcbettas.org

Long Island Reef Association
www.longislandreef.org

Nassau County Aquarium Society
www.ncasweb.org

Danbury Area Aquarium Society of Carmel, NY
Joe (845) 896-4793; Rich (845) 228-0372

East Coast Guppy Association
www.ecga.us

Long Island Aquarium Society
www.liasonline.org

The Allegheny River Valley Society
www.orgsites.com/ny/arvas

*Ohio*
Central Ohio Reef Aquarist
www.coralreef.org

Cleveland Aquarium Society
www.clevelandaquariumsociety.org

Medina County Aquarium Society
www.geocities.com/MCASfish

North American Gooldfish Society
[email protected]

Columbus Area Fish Enthusiasts
www.columbusfishclub.com

Greater Cincinnati Aquarium Society
Bill (513) 423-3582

The Cincinnati Reefkeepers Society
www.cincyreef.com

*Oklahoma*
Oklahoma Aquarium Association
www.okcaa.org

Central Oklahoma Marine Aquarium Society
www.mycomas.com

*Oregon*
Greater Portland Aquarium Society
www.gpas.org

*Pennsylvania*
Aquarium Club of Lancaster County
www.aclc.us

Bucks County Aquarium Society
[email protected]

Erie Aquarium Society
[email protected]

Greater Pittsburgh Aquarium Society
www.gpasi.org

The Mid-Atlantic Cichlid Keepers
[email protected]

The North Philadelphia Aquarium Society
www.phillyfishclub.com

*Rhode Island*
Tropical Fish Society of Rhode Island
www.tfsri.net

*Texas*
The Houston Aquarium
www.houstonaquariumsociety.org

Texas Cichlid Association
Kathy (817) 337-0117

The Dallas/Fort Worth Marine Aquarium Society
www.dfwmas.com

*Utah*
Great Salt Lake Aquarium Society
www.gslas.com

The Wasatch Marine Aquarium Society
www.utahreefs.com

*Washington* (State)
Greater Seattle Aquarium Society
www.gsas.org

Mid-Columbia Saltwater Aquarium Club
www.mcsac.org

*West Virginia*
Chemical Valley Reef Club
www.chemicalvalleyreefclub.com

*Puerto Rico*
Asociacion de Acuaristas de Aguadilla
[email protected]

*Ontario*
The Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto
www.mastcanada.org

Blue Water Pond Club
www.bluewaterpondclub.com

*International*
The International Association for Aquatic Animal Medicine
www.iaaam.org


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good links. TFH also has a link page, some are broken. http://www.tfhmagazine.com/resources/clubs/
The other national associations like ACA have links to smaller groups on their pages.

And you need this one: http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/ Atlanta Area Aquarium Association a Georgia freshwater club.


----------

